# travel log



## Rail Freak (Apr 17, 2008)

For those who do the travel log reports/is it better to use a tape recorder and write when you return or jot notes as you go?

( If I answered my own question---BOTH?)


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 17, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> For those who do the travel log reports/is it better to use a tape recorder and write when you return or jot notes as you go?( If I answered my own question---BOTH?)


I carry a little 5X7 size legal pad and make notes through out the trip. Then, that jogs what's left of my memory when I get home to do the report.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 18, 2008)

I make small notes in a 5 7/8" x 8 1/4" Black&Red spiral notebook with a polypropylene cover. Its one of those with the knitted elastic chords that hold the thing closed. Its largely weatherproof, its convenient in that it fits into the pocket of my old jacket, and it carries either my Rotring 600 or Shaeffer Triumph Snorkel in its spiral. My Pelikan 200 doesn't quite fit though (which is annoying because I like writing with its hebrew-italic nib). If you use a fountain pen, its a great medium for note taking, because the pages are nice, thick 24-lb smooth paper that reacts well with Noodler's Bulletproof AND Private Reserve inks, and bleeds with neither. Its a lot cheaper than most other decent notebooks, and superior to many, especially Moleskine. Also, its available in Staples.

Anyway, a notebook is good for just jotting down the small notes and such. Easier to reference than other methods.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 18, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Anyway, a notebook is good for just jotting down the small notes and such. Easier to reference than other methods.


A good approach on longer trips is to keep a journal on a daily basis. During the day, I take notes on a small pad that fits in my shirt pocket. Then last thing at night before sleep, I write up a full account of the day, while the impressions are fresh, and referring to all of the notes as reminders of details or miscellaneous topics of interest. The daily review makes for a relaxing routine, as well.

A school-type spiral binder works well, and fits easily into a backpack or small travel bag.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 18, 2008)

I bring a small notepad and try to do two or three small writeups throughout the day. It's amazing the details you so readily forget after the trip that you are able to recall with taking some notes.

I'm not one who is into journaling or keeping any sort of diary, but for some reason, I do it when I travel by train. Probably because it's something I enjoy doing so much! 

Dan


----------



## AlanB (Apr 18, 2008)

I tend to carry around a folded up piece of paper during the day to jot down quick notes, and station times. Then at night, and sometimes even during the day, I'll just fire up the laptop and start writing. Sometimes I'll even post things right from the train.


----------



## had8ley (Apr 18, 2008)

The events that I HAVE to remember I put on a recorder. The note pad is easier to get to and you can write as you ride.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 21, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> For those who do the travel log reports/is it better to use a tape recorder and write when you return or jot notes as you go?


I think it probably depends in part on how your brain happens to work, which is something you can probably answer better than the rest of us.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 21, 2008)

What I have always done is type the schedule on a piece of paper separate from the timetable. At the top I have it identifed by train, date, etc.

So as we go along I just put a check mark if on time and write it in if late. In the margin I make trip notes, things I saw, including non-railroad matters, trains we passed, etc.

I keep it with me in my upper shirt pocket. Thus, if I am in the diner and we make a station stop I pull the piece of paper out and record. This often invites questions.

And if the trip involves several legs, I make a separate sheet for each leg, so I don't have to keep up with all of it in my upper shirt pocket the whole trip.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 21, 2008)

I started to "journal" when I went to Ireland in 2003. I noticed that so many things get quickly forgotten when I don't journal. I find journaling on the train relaxing, fun and a great way to remember who I ate with in the Dining Car etc. I too, jot a few things down on a small notepad that fits inside my camera back, I then journal before I go to bed or sleep if I'm in coach.


----------

